# Li I-yu writtings



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2013)

Li I-yu (1832&#8211;1892), was the nephew and student of Wu Yuxiang

Wu Yuxiang was a student of Chen Qingping and Yang Luchan and the founder of Wu/Hao style taijiquan

Five Words Formula by Li I Yu



> Five Word Formula By Li I Yu
> 
> Translated by Ben Lo Et Al in the book "The Essence Of T'ai Chi Ch'uan
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2013)

Sparring Hands And Walking Frame Essentials
_by Li I Yu - Translated by Ben Lo in the book "The Essence Of T'ai Chi Ch'uan"_




> Sparring Hands And Walking Frame Essentials
> _by Li I Yu - Translated by Ben Lo in the book "The Essence Of T'ai Chi Ch'uan"_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2013)

Hitting Hands Essential Sayings
Translated by Peter Lim Tian Tek (first 2 parts), part 3 translated by Robert W. Smith and Cheng Man Qing from their book "T'ai Ch'i"



> Explanation:
> 
> Use the mind to move the qi, exerting sunk one, then can the qi gather in the bones, that is what is called 'the source of the postures lies in the waist'. The intent and qi should change actively, it should be round and lively, that is what is called 'be mindful of the insubstantial and substantial changes'. The upright body is erect, peaceful and comfortable, able to support 8 sides; move qi like 9 curved pearls, there is nowhere it does not reach, that is what is called 'the qi spreads throughout without hindrance'.
> 
> ...


----------

